# Das Ziel dieser Übung



## Markt2099

Por qué no es: Das Ziel dieses Übung?

Acaso esta no es una declinación en genitivo?

Saludos.


----------



## Sowka

Hola Markt2099 

"Die Übung" es femenino, y el genitivo es
(Das Ziel) der Übung.
(Das Ziel) dieser Übung.

Las formas se encuentran aquí, por ejemplo: canoo.net.


----------



## Markt2099

No puedo creerlo, estaba seguro de que era masculino. Error mío.

Muchas gracias Sowka.


----------



## Sowka

No hay de qué. 

Todas las palabras que terminan en _-ung_ son femeninas:
_die Hoffnung
die Enttäuschung
die Entfernung
die Beleuchtung
die Zerstörung
die Vermeidung_
...


----------



## Alemanita

Sowka said:


> No hay de qué.
> 
> Todas las palabras que terminan en _-ung_ son femeninas:
> _die Hoffnung
> die Enttäuschung
> die Entfernung
> die Beleuchtung
> die Zerstörung
> die Vermeidung_
> ...




Menos Dung, que también termina en -ung, pero es masculina ... der Dung.
Nix für ungut, war nur ein kleiner Scherz!!


----------



## Dan2

Sowka said:


> Todas las palabras que terminan en _-ung_ son femeninas


"jung" es una "palabra" und ein Junge kann ja jung sein.  Pero entendido; hablamos de los sustantivos.


Alemanita said:


> Menos Dung


Y "Sprung"!


Sowka said:


> Todas las palabras que terminan en _-ung_ son femeninas


es sei denn, sie haben nur eine Silbe; dann sind sie männlich. 


Sowka said:


> Todas las palabras que terminan en *el morfema* _ung_ son femeninas


----------



## Sowka

Alemanita said:


> Menos Dung, que también termina en -ung, pero es masculina ... der Dung.





Dan2 said:


> Y "Sprung"!
> Todas las palabras que terminan en *el morfema* _ung_ son femeninas


Gracias, Alemanita y Dan 
(Y "Schwung" )


----------

